# New Tesla owner question



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

I just today purchased a 2021 Model 3 long range and I’m loving it. However, the glove box has a pin code from the previous owner. I purchased this from a local car dealer and do not know who the other owner.

Is there any way to get around the PIN code? What about doing a reset?

Thanks,


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Did you try factory resetting the computer?


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

shareef777 said:


> Did you try factory resetting the computer?


I have not, that what I was wondering. Do I need to have a PIN to reset the computer?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

KYVolsFan said:


> I have not, that what I was wondering. Do I need to have a PIN to reset the computer?


I believe that you have to enter in the Tesla account password that the car is registered under in order to do a factory reset. You might have to wait until you have Tesla swap the car over to your own account before you can access the glovebox. Read here for more info How to Add or Remove Vehicles in the Tesla App | Tesla Support Other Europe


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I think @shareef777 is referring to a full factory reset which is an option at the very bottom of the service(?) menu. This might clear the PIN to open glovebox, but I doubt it. It also might reset all other settings other than the odometer to factory fresh nothing, a PITA. Assuming that you can't track down the PIN from the previous owner, I would submit a service request via the app and see if Tesla can resolve the issue remotely.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

FRC said:


> I think @shareef777 is referring to a full factory reset which is an option at the very bottom of the service(?) menu. This might clear the PIN to open glovebox, but I doubt it. It also might reset all other settings other than the odometer to factory fresh nothing, a PITA. Assuming that you can't track down the PIN from the previous owner, I would submit a service request via the app and see if Tesla can resolve the issue remotely.


Yes, the factory reset in the Service menu requires you to enter in your Tesla account password and does reset everything except the odometer. I did it a few months ago. Since the OP does not have the previous owner's PIN number, they will also not have their account password. OP will probably have to wait until Tesla adds the car to their own account.


----------

